# In line fuel filter



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Do u mean water seperator filter or a particulate filter>


----------



## Avovoujr (May 29, 2013)

In line filter on the engine before the fuel pumps


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Gotcha! wix is a great filter--- I would say they are all about the same....

make sure the microns are the same

I would save the money.........


----------

